# Wii #XXXX - Super Mario Stadium Family Baseball (NUKED) (Japan)



## tempBOT (Jun 18, 2008)

^^wiirelease-1116^^Contributed by aligborat69​


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 18, 2008)

Finally YAYZ
oh wait.. its Japanese


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 18, 2008)

Can't wait to play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ASLO: video


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn it I see Petey Pirahna on the box.


----------



## webjedi (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks nice.  Guess I'll wait for August to get the North American release.


----------



## slickric33 (Jun 18, 2008)

am i right, cant we play this on ntsc wii w/ wiikey 1.9s as long as we dont have newest wii update? do i need to brickblock also?


----------



## mattlouf (Jun 18, 2008)

slickric33 said:
			
		

> am i right, cant we play this on ntsc wii w/ wiikey 1.9s as long as we dont have newest wii update? do i need to brickblock also?



Or use Freeloader... (since this game isn't using 3.3 ?)


----------



## Mazensa (Jun 18, 2008)

webjedi said:
			
		

> Looks nice.  Guess I'll wait for August to get the North American release.


You should add in your signature "and the one that ended it all with the crash"


----------



## hey_suburbia (Jun 18, 2008)

Has anybody tried the 1.53 GB rip?


----------



## EvanUnisil (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone tried this yet? I'm gonna wait for opinions first. I might get it now if it's that good.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 18, 2008)

We should all know that this is going to be a piece of shit.


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 18, 2008)

What? The last one was alright, and especially the Mario Golf series.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 18, 2008)

Hopefully I'll be proved wrong.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

It looks like... wii sports baseball with mario sprites O_O


----------



## EvanUnisil (Jun 18, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> We should all know that this is going to be a piece of shit.



What? You didn't like Wii Sports' Baseball game? And the Gamecube version was pretty fun too.

Personally I really want to try it.

I've looked for it but can't find it anywhere yet though...


----------



## MCorbet (Jun 18, 2008)

Can't find it on usenet to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'll have to wait I think


----------



## m0dm0use (Jun 18, 2008)

Nuke: incomplete.dump_mislabeled.SCRUBBED 

Can someone explain what that means?


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know the baseball rules so I'll pass this one


----------



## KaliKot (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like fun. Playable on NTSC?

Does it require english knowledge?


----------



## zeckyD (Jun 18, 2008)

Very interesting bosscolor; mOdmOuse this version is 1,53 GB it's scrubbed (like most part of japaneese games). All the scene release must be clean ( 4 GB) so this one was nuked. 

p.s:Anyone got a password on it ?


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 18, 2008)

Karous Wii still doesn't have a proper scene release, right?


----------



## EvanUnisil (Jun 18, 2008)

Found Top Spin EU but can't find this still... oh well Top Spin will do for now!


----------



## m0dm0use (Jun 18, 2008)

so even though it was nuke it will work, I'm still on 3.2 update. Also any word if there is an update included? when is the US/ EU release for this game?


----------



## djbubba2002 (Jun 19, 2008)

there is a new update on the disc of Super Mario Stadium Family Baseball... i am at 3.3u and it still ask for a update ...


----------



## fezudu (Jun 19, 2008)

brickblocker works?


----------



## hey_suburbia (Jun 19, 2008)

My first 25 min. w/ Mario Super Sluggers, direct feed:
http://wiinintendo.net/2008/06/18/my-first...rs-direct-feed/


----------



## fezudu (Jun 19, 2008)

works on NTSC wii ? T,T


----------



## evilcode (Jun 19, 2008)

Brickblocker worked fine on my NTSC Wii... 

Now if only I could figure out all the controls...


----------



## EvanUnisil (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, I still can't find it. And my trackers had Top Spin straight up. Is this any good?


----------



## zeckyD (Jun 19, 2008)

Brickblocked the 1,53 GB and pal wii 3.2 give a BLACK SCREEN (50/60 Hz)...


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 19, 2008)

Time to Inject Freeloader into it!


----------



## vv_ (Jun 19, 2008)

m0dm0use said:
			
		

> Also any word if there is an update included?


3.1J update.


----------



## stonersteve (Jun 19, 2008)

The usual password trick for the post in abtt doesnt seem to be working, unless Im doing something wrong


----------



## mousan (Jun 19, 2008)

has anyone tried to use language patcher to force english language?


----------



## Grenader (Jun 19, 2008)

Has anyone tried BB on PAL?


----------



## adriana (Jun 19, 2008)

it works on my pal wii without update 
i have cyclo in my wii

i used the freeloader


----------



## evilcode (Jun 19, 2008)

You can message me if you need the password. I would post it, but the password itself is a URL.


----------



## Toutatis (Jun 19, 2008)

The password of the archive is :

*w w w . p l a y - s k i l l . c o m / b b s / t h r e a d - 1 6 8 1 - 1 - 1 . h t m l   *  (remove the spaces)


The game works perfectly on my Wii PAL modded with a Wasabi. I specify that I didn't move to the 3.3 Update yet. I used the freeloader though.


----------



## logical-dude (Jun 19, 2008)

Toutatis said:


> The password of the archive is :
> 
> *w w w . p l a y - s k i l l . c o m / b b s / t h r e a d - 1 6 8 1 - 1 - 1 . h t m l   *  (remove the spaces)
> 
> ...


----------



## Toutatis (Jun 19, 2008)

I downloaded the game from a famous torrent website and the password was this one ...

I thought we were talking about the same archive as evilcode said that the password was a URL.

I'm probably stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry


----------



## MCorbet (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok I Wont tell the password as asked but I will give a little hint. Its not Wii but WII


----------



## evilcode (Jun 20, 2008)

I think I would really love playing this if I could figure out the nuances of the controls... silly non english language ... why can't I have learned Japanese when I was a little tyke


----------



## fear (Jun 20, 2008)

I was really disappointed by the Gamecube Version, and seeing how the Wii version uses the Wiimote and nunchuck I fear that this one is even worse. I loved the oldschool N64 version though...


----------



## dydy (Jun 20, 2008)

this game is no working on wii pal with wiikey 1.9s and with the freeloader the game is colour red


----------



## logical-dude (Jun 20, 2008)

have you tried switching you wii to pal60 ?


----------



## Kindred (Jun 20, 2008)

I have PAL Wii 3.2E, Wiikey 1.9s and likewise doesn't work on both 50Hz and 60Hz (480i and 480p). Tryed a trucha signed disc with a NTSC-2-PAL change, also didn't work. Tryed loading using Nuke's Gecko Region Free, again no luck with both.

Could this be another Cyclowiz works, Wiikey doesn't thing?

*Update:* Ok, using the latest version of Gecko Region Free(1.5) works. Hoorah.


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 20, 2008)

Should work with Freeloader. I will confirm tonight, not had time to try it myself.

I inject the PAL freeloader into the iso's that need freeloader to boot, i never actually use the freeloader disc at all!

My wii is set permanently to 480p and i dont need to change that to play anything, if a game dont work normally (RegionFrii) then freeloader inject trick will get it to boot!


----------



## evilcode (Jun 20, 2008)

fear said:
			
		

> I was really disappointed by the Gamecube Version, and seeing how the Wii version uses the Wiimote and nunchuck I fear that this one is even worse. I loved the oldschool N64 version though...




You can play entirely with the remote if you want. I actually haven't even tried it with the nunchuck yet myself... Remote play isn't too bad. Just trying to figure out all the options for it.


----------



## mousan (Jun 20, 2008)

is it easy to play the game despite japanese language??


----------



## Toutatis (Jun 21, 2008)

@Mousan : Obviously, you won't understand everything but Japanase language won't keep you from globally enjoying the game. 

As you play, you learn the different possibilities by yourself. Moreover, the basic moves are very well explained and if you know baseball rules, it will be all the 

more easy to play. 

I played with a friend today and we didn't experience any difficulty discovering almost all subtleties of the game, even though we missed some, naturally.


----------



## Kindred (Jun 21, 2008)

fear said:
			
		

> I was really disappointed by the Gamecube Version, and seeing how the Wii version uses the Wiimote and nunchuck I fear that this one is even worse. I loved the oldschool N64 version though...



There of course wasn't a Mario Baseball for the 64.


----------



## mousan (Jun 21, 2008)

any tips for special moves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??


----------



## Toutatis (Jun 21, 2008)

@Mousan : Just before you hit or throw the ball, press A+B

However, you must have at least one star with your character.


----------



## mousan (Jun 21, 2008)

okkay ... thanks


----------



## Heishiro (Jun 21, 2008)

The scrubbed version that i got is working fine with gecko OS, mine is a ntsc wii, firmare 3.2U, using random crap chip that doesnt update. Its a pretty nice game, but i dont like to play when i dont understand anything beyong "yes" or "no"(at least that i understand...), so i wont play much until the american release.


----------



## CJL18 (Jun 21, 2008)

OMG this game is a blast plaid all night last night at my friends house!!! cant wait for the english version


----------



## G0e3L (Jun 22, 2008)

Solved all my black & white problem with a newer TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wii PAL 3.1 YAOSM -> WORKS


----------

